# Knight & Hale Predator Calls



## j102 (Feb 3, 2015)

What do you think of Knight and Hale Predator Calls?
I am looking at the Knight & Hale Ultimate Predator Call and the Knight and Hale Cottontail Predator Call (Distress Call). 
Are they good? Or should I look for something better?
Thanks.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

just buy some from the very talented call makers on the site here

you will have much nicer calls,both in sound and looks


----------



## j102 (Feb 3, 2015)

After I posted, I started reading about PrairieWolf, YoungDon and the guys in here.
I guess you are right. Everyone on this site speak highly of them.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I like the knight and hale enclosed reeds calls. The larger bore on the intake is a nice feature. The ultimate reed is different that just about anything else out there (not a JC reed). Most enclosed reeds contain one of several versions of a product we refer to as a JC reed. As it's made by JC supply. Custom call makers normally tweak those little buggers to achieve a different sound. In the end you will likely amass a collection of them.

Personally I would buy the ultimate, skip the cottontail, and buy a "cottontail" from a custom call maker.


----------



## j102 (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you for the advice itzDirty. I read you make good calls too.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Some might say so


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Rick, you really mean someone might amass a collection.....................LOL. With your last three I'm at 361.

And yes, all the call makers on this site are excellent at the craft!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I agree, most of the factory enclosed reed calls just have a reed slid in and thats it. If you go with a custom call maker, you can get one tuned for a certain sound.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

The few rare times I ever get to look in a sports shop I will look at what's the latest calls that are on the market BUT never have any intention of buying one as the call makers on PT can supply my needs with top quality products.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Well I have to admit, I havent seen the Knight&Hale Ultimate, so I looked one up. It looks just like one of my universal calls, an open reed just placed inside a body. Here is a pic of mine. Now I dont know if sound can be changed or not on theirs, but mine can be by sliding the O-ring.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Here is a link for this type of call made by myself. It has some sound links also. I am really surprised that this type of call didnt get a lot of response. But probably will now that a major manufacturer has one. Also note I came out with this call back in 2012, lol also a pic of 2 original calls in the link

http://www.predatortalk.com/topic/14426-new-call-design-what-do-you-think-scrap-or-keep/?hl=universal+call#entry87604


----------



## j102 (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

not only do these guys make some really great predator calls

but if your into to turkey or deer hunting,well they make some incredible calls for that too

i dont even use any of my store bought turkey calls since i got some nice pot calls from the guys on this site

same with the deer calls

its a great feeling when your out in the woods and run into another hunter and you show off your calls and you can see their eyes bulge out of their heads with envy,not just from the beauty of the calls but from the sounds they produce also


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Ed, I am pretty shocked that the universal type call does not attract more attention also. Its such a good concept. I started trying to redo mine... then came that Fish-O-Matic thing that is still tugging at my shirt tail.

The K&H ultimate predator call does not adjust like yours but like any call, you can add voice and such to get some different sounds. Its a very loud call.

Its funny how some threads wither and others sprawl into something else. This one certainly has some sprawl going.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Speaking of the Fish-O-Matic..................................when do we finally get to see it?????


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Probably not soon. Orders are keeping me quite busy right now. I still only have limited shop hours. I am bout 8 calls behind right now. I will tinker with it when I can over the summer. When I am actually able to fish.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

he's still getting the prototype's hook out of his lip...................... :elkgrin:


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

220swift said:


> he's still getting the prototype's hook out of his lip...................... :elkgrin:


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Not funny.... It hurts.


----------

